# How do I identify a counter rotating lower unit.



## 1bandit

I have one of each lower units for Suzuki df140s. I need to tell which one is the counter rotating unit.

I cant find any numbers or clues on either one. The units are off the motors and out of gear.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Tuna Man

Are the props on the drive?

A standard rotation prop....










Counterclockwise should be cupped opposite.










If no props, you will have to put them in forward gear, rotate the input shaft clockwise andwatch which way the output shaft turns.. Clockwise for standard rotation. I would think turning shift rod clockwise will be forward.. my reason being that when a shift cable is put in forward it is being pulled forward thus turning the shift rod clockwise.


----------



## sealark

The simplest way to tell the rotation of any propeller is to lay it flat on the ground. It doesn't matter what side is up or down then stand in front of it if you can slide your right foot onto the blade it's right hand If left foot slides onto blade it's left hand. It's just as easy to just look at any prop and imagine sliding you hand onto it.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *sealark (12/28/2009)*The simplest way to tell the rotation of any propeller is to lay it flat on the ground. It doesn't matter what side is up or down then stand in front of it if you can slide your right foot onto the blade it's right hand If left foot slides onto blade it's left hand. It's just as easy to just look at any prop and imagine sliding you hand onto it.


Ron...very informative:clap.. now if the lower units don't have props on them, then what...????



> *1bandit (12/27/2009)*I need to tell which one is the counter rotating unit. Joe


----------



## sealark

> *Tuna Man (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *sealark (12/28/2009)*The simplest way to tell the rotation of any propeller is to lay it flat on the ground. It doesn't matter what side is up or down then stand in front of it if you can slide your right foot onto the blade it's right hand If left foot slides onto blade it's left hand. It's just as easy to just look at any prop and imagine sliding you hand onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron...very informative:clap.. now if the lower units don't have props on them, then what...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1bandit (12/27/2009)*I need to tell which one is the counter rotating unit. Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ron, Simply put:banghead

Put the unit in forward gear and turn it over if it rotates clockwise it's right handed if it turns counter clockwise it's left handed.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Don't know about suzuki, but on my yamaha, it has an L stamped into the foot casing, on the upper portion of the foot, on the rear side.

I only have a single motor, but somehow I wound up with a counter rotating foot on it..... Weird!


----------



## hit man

i had a pair of df140's, i believe the left rotating unit will have a "dot" or "punch mark" in the aluminum case where it meets the engine housing, if nothing else, give kenny mann a call, he'll tell ya. as for the props, i had a prop guy tell me to lay them face down, and piss on them, if it runns off left, it's left handed, vice versa.


----------



## 1bandit

These are 2006 units. I took the hood and side skirt off my 2008 and the shift shaft turns counter clockwise to go in to forward gear.

What is weird though is that the fly wheels rotate counter clockwise. The drive shafts on the lower units seem to only rotate clockwise.

Is it normal for the drive shafts to only rotate one way? Even in neutral it turns very easily one way but not at all the other way.

I'm just turning them with a rag and my hands.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *1bandit (12/28/2009)*These are 2006 units. I took the hood and side skirt off my 2008 and the shift shaft turns counter clockwise to go in to forward gear.
> 
> What is weird though is that the fly wheels rotate counter clockwise. The drive shafts on the lower units seem to only rotate clockwise.
> 
> Is it normal for the drive shafts to only rotate one way? Even in neutral it turns very easily one way but not at all the other way.
> 
> I'm just turning them with a rag and my hands.


*Are these units on the engine or off...??????????*

NO. If what you are saying is correct then there is a problem in the shifting linkage.



*Checking Suzuki starters, I'm unable to find a clockwise rotation starter. The only starter I can find is a counter clockwise rotation, which would turn the flywheel in the opposite direction, that being clockwise.*

http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Items/shi0090%20-?sck=39206789&caSKU=shi0090%20-&caTitle=NEW%20OUTBOARD%20MARINE%20SUZUKI%20STARTER%20115HP%20140HP%20%20SHI0090

http://store.brownspoint.com/df140/fig027-140-0207.asp



Although there are a few manufactures of engines where ...(Very few)... theywould change the crankshaft rotation, to counter clockwise when it is much easier to change the lower unit to turn opposite of standard.

Camshaft would be different part numbers also.

http://store.brownspoint.com/df140/fig006-140-0207.asp


----------



## 1bandit

The lower units are from my old 2006 motors and not mounted any longer. Maybe I'm looking at the flywheels wrong. I took off the hoods and the plastic flywheel coversfrom my new 2008 motors.When I look down at the flywheels they both turn counter clockwise. Should I be looking from the ground up? Like I was inside the motor looking out?

thanks,

Joe


----------



## Tuna Man

> *1bandit (12/28/2009)*The lower units are from my old 2006 motors and not mounted any longer. Maybe I'm looking at the flywheels wrong. I took off the hoods and the plastic flywheel coversfrom my new 2008 motors.When I look down at the flywheels they both turn counter clockwise. Should I be looking from the ground up? Like I was inside the motor looking out?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Joe


NO top down. By any chance can you attempt to start the engine with a start rope...if so and you have to wind the rope to the right it is clockwise.










Sorry...not good lighting in my garage at 1:40

How sure are you? Take the starter gear and roll it up to the flywheel. The starter shaft is like a corkscrew and the gear will spin up. The starter gear should roll up counter clockwise thus turning the flywheel clockwise when engaged.

Another way is to bump the starter (with starter switch or jump solenoid)and watch which way the flywheel turns.

I can't believe whats going on here, so just to make sure, and don't get me wrong as I have seen some strange things..Clockwise is the rotation of an object much that of the hands of a clock turn counting the hours..1-2-3-4 ..... to 12.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV

The engine turns counter clockwise. The drive shaft only turns clockwise for proper operation. The clutch is in the lower unit and moves between two opposite turning gears to make forward or reverse when shifting. There is an added gear under the powerhead that is meshed with one on the crankshaft that keeps the driveshaft tuning oposite of the flywheel. If you look carefully, you will see that the driveshaft location is not in line with the center od the flywheel like other engines. If the torque tabs (trim tabs) are still on the lower units, look at those and see which way they are angled toward if you were to loosen them and turn them. If it faces to the right, it is the standard rotation. If it faces to the left, it is the counter rotation. Each tab fin should be to one side of center. The side it is on is oposite of the rotation.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV

Forgot to add..... Your water pump impeller is what is keeping you from turning the drive shaft the opposite direction due to the blades being formed one direction. If you take the housing off, the shaft will go either direction easily.


----------



## Tuna Man

Outboards are not really my thing. Now that explains how the Suzuki offset drive shaft works. (I knew that they had a offset driveshaft) Is there any other company that makes that kind of set up????


----------



## 1bandit

Thanks for the replies, It all makes sense to me now. 

Joe


----------

